# Eclipse RCP: überflüssige Icons in einer Toolbar



## Mr_Johnson (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo! 

In meinem aktuellen Projekt(Eclipse RCP), nutze ich über einen Extension Point die Toolbar:
toolbarrg.eclipse.ui.main.toolbar

Plugin.xml:

[XML]
 <menuContribution locationURI="toolbarrg.eclipse.ui.main.toolbar">
         <toolbar
               id="com.myProject.ui.toolbars.main.newProject">
            <command
                  commandId="com.myProject.ui.commands.newProject"
                  icon="icons/add.png"
                  style="push">
            </command>
            <command
                  commandId="org.eclipse.ui.file.save"
                  icon="icons/disk.png"
                  style="push">
            </command>
            <command
                  commandId="com.myProject.ui.commands.delete"
                  icon="icons/delete.png"
                  style="push">
            </command>
            <command
                  commandId="com.myProject.ui.commands.refresh"
                  icon="icons/arrow_refresh.png"
                  style="push">
            </command>
         </toolbar>
      </menuContribution>
[/XML]

Beim ausführen krieg ich aber mehr Icons / Commands als ich eigentlich wollte... 







Das grüne Plus - Zeichen, die Diskette, das Stop Schild und die beiden Pfeile sind von mir. Die anderen drei Icons werden automatisch hinzugefügt. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das passiert und wie ich das unterbinden kann? Fische da momentan etwas im Trüben...

Dankeschön!


----------



## Koringar (8. Feb 2010)

Hi,

das sind sicher irgend welche Sachen aus anderen PlugIn's die du eingebunden hast. Hatte das selbe Problem mal bei den Preference Pages.

Unterbinden kannste es mit den Activities. Du musst nur rausfinden, von wo das ungefährt herkommt:
[XML]
<extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.activities">
      <activity
            id="de.zss.gui.activities.deactivate"
            name="Deactivate Elemente">
      </activity>
      <activityPatternBinding
            activityId="de.zss.gui.activities.deactivate"
            pattern="org.eclipse.*">
      </activityPatternBinding>
   </extension>[/XML]
So unterbindest du alles was von 'org.eclipse.*' kommt, ist aber nicht Ratsam da es wie gesagt alles Unterbindet von der Anzeige.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

Die kommen aus anderen Plugins die du eingebunden hast. Wenn du diese nicht brauchst einfach rausmachen, dann passt deine Toolbar...


----------



## Mr_Johnson (12. Feb 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin etwas doof zu klingen... 

Was ist der beste Weg um raus zu finden, welches Icon zu welchem Plugin gehört?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2010)

PlugIn Spy. Alt + Shift + F1, bzgw. Alt + Shift + F2 für Menüs und Toolbars.


----------



## Mr_Johnson (12. Feb 2010)

:applaus:


Hat funktioniert! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Feb 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> PlugIn Spy. Alt + Shift + F1, bzgw. Alt + Shift + F2 für Menüs und Toolbars.


Ist des Ding ein bischen buggy Alt shift F2 geht der Dialog auf man drück auf das rote Kreuz es gehen immer weitere Dialoge auf ...
Wie bekomme ich die Selection wieder weg?


----------

